# kindly ID this plant



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

I got a great looking plant from a lfs and would love to know exactly what it is. Please id it for me and give some advice to its care. Thanks so much.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ecotanker,

It looks like LIMNOPHILA AROMATICA. The Plantfinder part of APC is a great tool for learning about some of the various species of plants.

I have Limnophila aromatica and it grows well for me. The leaves turn the reddish color if they grow close to the light. I do have trouble with the plant keeping the lower leaves.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it's actually this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=81&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

Great find for a LFS!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Cavan,

I certainly don't have the experience that you do in this area. So I can properly identify what I have in my tank, is there a way to tell the difference without doing emersed culture? I was going by the wider leaf structure.


----------



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you Cavan and Seattle_Aquarist! I believe it is a Ludwigia Cuba too, but just want to make sure. Thanks for the pointer to the plant finder.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Cavan,
> 
> I certainly don't have the experience that you do in this area. So I can properly identify what I have in my tank, is there a way to tell the difference without doing emersed culture? I was going by the wider leaf structure.


_L. aromatica_ has teeth on its leaves while the _Ludwigia_ doesn't. It also has sharper leaf tips, doesn't have the somewhat mottled appearance, isn't as weedy, and so on. Also, the aromatica has a distinct peppery/carroty smell, even when grown submersed (not surprising, since it's also used as an herb). There are more differences, but those are sufficient to tell them apart. _Pogostemon stellatus_ is similar to both, but can be differentiated by its purple nodes (where the leaves attach).


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you Cavan, I do have Limnophila aromatica. Mine definitely have teeth on the leaf edges.


----------

